# Any 6 cell 2dt success out there?



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am at my wits end as I have just had a 2dt with 2 x 6 cell embies. 
I have done too much reading and see that the expected number of cells for a 2 dt is 2-4 cells so I was wondering if any one has had a success with a 6 cell . I have seen plenty of 6 cell 3dt successes but NO 2dt.
I am   that there are reassuring stories out there.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be really interested in this too as I've just had ET - 2x 6 cell embies on a day 2 transfer xx


----------



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Chandlerino,

Are you still at OFU, as I am. I feel we have similar stories to tell as this is our last time too. I am 40 ( 41 next month) and as I only produced 2 eggs I won't be doing this again. 

Lets hope we get a good response.
x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

yes still at OFU via Cheltenham satelitte clinic.

Keep in touch and let me know how you get on. 

They gave me the impression that 6 cells is good. Last cycle I had a 2 day transfer of a grade C 2 cell and grade A 4 cell


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun
I had a 2dt 4 cell,at my clinic (rfc) 4 cell isn't good,each clinic grades them differently so don't torture urself hun!!anyway,it was our first attempt and resulted in our beautiful daughter who is just over 6 months now so please try and stay positive!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Darwin - Dr Google gives conflicting info [as usual] some say fast growing embryos may be chromosomally abnormal others [more than one research paper/clinic] says that embryos which divide/cleave quickly have a higher rate of pregnancy success. Think we'll go for the latter shall we and try to chill out otherwise we will be wrecks!

I'd like to think that the embryologist at OFU would have told us if it wasn't good news but she was positively beaming and I felt that I could trust her. They are usually quite realisitic in the advice they give. The way I'm trying to look at it that they should have been 6 cell by day 3 so they must be good ones.

Are you with the main unit?

Jen - congrats on your little girl xx


----------



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jen- thanks for you words of encouragement.
Chandlerino- I'm going to join you on the OFU thread....


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

yes come on over


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump this to see if there is anyone out there who had 6 cells on a 2dt?


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Not a 6 cell 2dt but I had a 12 cell 3dt and was also worried about it being ahead. Im now 17 weeks with 1 healthy McBean. So for me the faster developing embryo was a good thing xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

yay thanks Tam and congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Darwin - I found this from an American Dr:


THE EMBRYO TRANSFER

Geoffrey Sher MD


Undoubtedly, embryo transfer is a rate limiting step in IVF. It takes confidence, dexterity, skill and gentility to do a good transfer. Of all the procedures in ART this is the most difficult to teach . It is a true art and I have seen many women fail to conceive simply because the practicing physician could not perform this procedure optimally. 

Once cleavage has begun, the embryo will continue to divide at regular intervals. (Embryos that divide the fastest are considered the healthiest and the most likely to implant.) Once the lead (fastest growing) embryo reaches the four to eight cell stage, the embryos are usually transferred into the uterus. Embryos that have do not comprise at least 7 blastomeres within 72 hours of insemination or ICSI are usually non-viable and will not produce a baby.


----------



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Tamrobbo and Chandlerino- I feel so uplifted- this is just what I needed.
Tamrobbo- congratulations on your PG and thanks again girlies. x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Another bit of info for you Darwin:

http://www.ivf.net/ivf/6-8-cell-embryo-on-day-2-o6521.html

My PMA has gone out the window so started using Dr Google and found this!

/links


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hang in there girls, glad your going through this at the same time,  wishing you a super speady rest of the 2WW


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm in the same situation as you how have you been? Any tummy cramps? When I'd your hcg blood test?


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

My clinic don't do HCG tests so have to wait until Sunday to test although I willprob test from tomorrow. Had a streak of pink this am [sorry for TMI] so hoping its implantation and not AF.

Darwin - you have gone AWOL?

When do you test Mandy?


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

My hcg test is Friday! Not holding any hope thou cramps have eased now. Sending your lots of luck


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

and good luck to you too x

cramps can be good as your uterus will be stretching


----------



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Chandlerino- sorry but I was away on a hen do at the weekend so haven't had much time, with all the organising etc.
How have you been? Have you done a sneaky test? 
I have been POAS daily and it's still BFN. I know deep down that this cycle has failed but will keep taking the cyclogest until OTD. I have a couple of weeks booked off at the end of June- we hadn't planned a holiday abroad in case I was PG but I have started looking. I don't want to appear all 'doom and gloom' but I'm a realist.
I have my fingers crossed for you- keep me posted. x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Darwin,

Bleeding this morning and BFN yesterday so its over for me - this cycle and my baby journey. Good luck for you on OTD xx


----------



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh Chandlerino-  I am so sorry to hear about your news  . It must be very hard to come to terms with it all. I am having problems knowing that I can't give my little boy a baby brother or sister so God only knows how you must be feeling. I spoke to my partner about adoption and he set against it. 
I didn't POAS today because I know it's not worth it- I did have a large glass of wine with my dinner though. I have even contemplated stopping the cyclogest so that AF will come, that way I know I will be AF free when I am on holiday at the end of next week. Perhaps I will test again on Thurs to be sure and then stop then.

I hope you are okay.

Darwin. xx


----------

